# Flying and sedation.



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have flown with Raisin & Mia, all has always been ok. I never sedated them because my vet was against it. She said they were small enough that she didn't feel comfortable and advised against it. 
I am taking Lily with me this Saturday spur of the moment. Anyone have experience with sedation a 4 lb. chi.
I'm calling my new vet here and will see what she says. 

My concern with Lily is: 
She is not a barker, but if startled gives a couple of barks, then stops. I can see this causing some irritation on an airplane. 
She just turned one year and has trouble keeping herself calm if there is something fun....like people, to go visit. 
She won't be allowed out of her bag, we travel everywhere with them and she has never had to be restrained.

This is one of our airline approved bags. She is getting comfy. 
Help!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! I've never had to sedate my guys but we also haven't flown anywhere. I wanted to suggest some dye - free kids benadryl, it's a strong antihistamine and will make her drowsy. Mimi got bit by a bug of some sort of a bike ride a couple weeks ago and she would not stop itching herself, so I gave her benadryl and it would knock her out. 

And Lily looks so cute in her bag!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi!! I've never had to sedate my guys but we also haven't flown anywhere. I wanted to suggest some dye - free kids benadryl, it's a strong antihistamine and will make her drowsy. Mimi got bit by a bug of some sort of a bike ride a couple weeks ago and she would not stop itching herself, so I gave her benadryl and it would knock her out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I agree. Benadryl is very safe. But try it before you actually need to fly because it makes some dogs hyperactive instead of sedate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

ChiChiLove said:


> because it makes some dogs hyperactive instead of sedate.



well, that explains alot...... (Peso).......


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jan896 said:


> well, that explains alot...... (Peso).......


Lol Jan!!!
I know benadryl has the opposite effect in kids so maybe it does in puppies too! I agree to try it beforehand too. I think the dose is 1mg/pound. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks about the dye free Zorana, I forgot about that.. My vet just called back and said try the same. I just took Lily for a short trip zipped up in the bag to a pets Mart type place. She did great, just relaxed, I bought the pizzle sticks that all of you have suggested. She loved that. Going to get dye free Benedryl now. 
They all keep trying to get in the bag together., not going to work. The only double airline approved bag I know of is the large double sided Sturdi bag. I have that. 
This is the a Metro bag and will hold two. 
Thanks for the idea to try Benedryl now, I was thinking the same. I know of many instances when it backfires! Can you imagine on a plane!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> well, that explains alot...... (Peso).......


What was the experience with Peso Jan??


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks about the dye free Zorana, I forgot about that.. My vet just called back and said try the same. I just took Lily for a short trip zipped up in the bag to a pets Mart type place. She did great, just relaxed, I bought the pizzle sticks that all of you have suggested. She loved that. Going to get dye free Benedryl now.
> They all keep trying to get in the bag together., not going to work. The only double airline approved bag I know of is the large double sided Sturdi bag. I have that.
> This is the a Metro bag and will hold two.
> Thanks for the idea to try Benedryl now, I was thinking the same. I know of many instances when it backfires! Can you imagine on a plane!


Don't forget to ask the pharmacist for oral syringes, like a 1 or 3 ml syringe! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

debrawade10 said:


> What was the experience with Peso Jan??


VET suggested the Benadryl for allergies he was experiencing.... at first it knocked him out.... but then it seemed to quit working and he was wide awake, running around like Mad Man... playing, jumping.... won't lie down when we all went to bed.... me and Kody were like ..."WOULD YOU PLEASE LIE DOWN AND GO TO SLEEP!!"


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> VET suggested the Benadryl for allergies he was experiencing.... at first it knocked him out.... but then it seemed to quit working and he was wide awake, running around like Mad Man... playing, jumping.... won't lie down when we all went to bed.... me and Kody were like ..."WOULD YOU PLEASE LIE DOWN AND GO TO SLEEP!!"


Hahaha....that's exactly what I'm afraid of.
When I had Raisin & Mia spayed at the same time, I had the same type of thing happen. 
The came home the same day and proceeded to play and rough house just like they always did. Keeping them confined was just not going to work. The vet gave me sedatives to help....it was the opposite. They increased the dosage to no avail.. I thought I was going to lose my mind. 
Thanks for the story Jan.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Our vet was telling me about Adaptil sprays etc for helping to keep a dog calm..we are going to try it for Izzy...can you imagine the poor people on the long flights we will be on and her doing her stress barking :foxes15:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The carrier/bag MUST fit under the seat in front of you. That bag looks too big. How tall is it? Most carriers are no more than 10-11 inches. call the airline you are flying and ask how tall the carriers can be. I bought the airlines carrier just to be sure. Southwest has only 9" of space under the seat. Emmie could stand up, but her head was down if she tried to look out. Fortunately she slept all the way from Chicago Midway to Manchester N.H. No sedation. All of my current chi's have flown that same route, and never had any problem at all. None received any sedation either.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> The carrier/bag MUST fit under the seat in front of you. That bag looks too big. How tall is it? Most carriers are no more than 10-11 inches. call the airline you are flying and ask how tall the carriers can be. I bought the airlines carrier just to be sure. Southwest has only 9" of space under the seat. Emmie could stand up, but her head was down if she tried to look out. Fortunately she slept all the way from Chicago Midway to Manchester N.H. No sedation. All of my current chi's have flown that same route, and never had any problem at all. None received any sedation either.


Thanks Susan. This is a big bag..I have flown with it before. I'm flying Delta this time. I also have another airline approved Sturdi bag. We have used that one also. A trick I have used is to take the the black bag that Lily is in and use it for a carry on. Then have the dog or dogs in the Sturdi bag. When I get to my destination, I have more than on. 
I have not ever used sedation either and am fairly certain I won't need to this time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> Our vet was telling me about Adaptil sprays etc for helping to keep a dog calm..we are going to try it for Izzy...can you imagine the poor people on the long flights we will be on and her doing her stress barking :foxes15:


That is always a fear!! Most say the dogs fall asleep, Raisin & Mia don't. We'll see with Lily!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I've flown from the states to Europe to Asia and back, with an animal at some point..either my cat or dog(s). My personal opinion and preference is never to sedate. I base that on the many articles I've read and vets that I've talked to. I will never sedate. We're getting ready to take a 12+ hour flight and then another 6 hour next week and neither will be getting sedated.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

teetee said:


> I've flown from the states to Europe to Asia and back, with an animal at some point..either my cat or dog(s). My personal opinion and preference is never to sedate. I base that on the many articles I've read and vets that I've talked to. I will never sedate. We're getting ready to take a 12+ hour flight and then another 6 hour next week and neither will be getting sedated.


Thanks T. I've always done the same. Our original vet said she would never chance it. I was wanting to know experiences from others. 
At one point I had three boys under the age of four. ....never had a problem. If I could do that I can handle most things.
I would much rather be safe than sorry. That fact of the matter is that unless you are right next to that person, you don't hear much on a large plane...or small on for that matter!
Would never jeopardize my dogs life.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck with the flight! I'm sure everything will go great. If it were me. I'd make sure she had tons of exercise and was dead tired before going to the airport if possible. If you're worried, you could always try something like a thunder shirt if you think she'll be anxious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That is exactly what I have decided Krystal. I've had three days to have her in the bag in the car and visiting different places. I kept raisin & Mia out and active to give her diversions. All has been great. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad you are not sedating. When I was very young, I flew from RI to FL with a toy fox terrier ( she was very small ). They put her in the baggage compartment - were talking 40+years ago- when I got her, she was lethargic. I took her to a vet immediately! They said she had probably stood the whole time and bounced around the crate! and she was sedated! The only other time I had to fly with a dog was to Germany. It was with our beagle, but she did fine!

Let us know how she did!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> I'm glad you are not sedating. When I was very young, I flew from RI to FL with a toy fox terrier ( she was very small ). They put her in the baggage compartment - were talking 40+years ago- when I got her, she was lethargic. I took her to a vet immediately! They said she had probably stood the whole time and bounced around the crate! and she was sedated! The only other time I had to fly with a dog was to Germany. It was with our beagle, but she did fine!
> 
> Let us know how she did!


Thanks Cindy for sharing...you confirm my thoughts!


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

I've flown with my chi for a 4 hour plane ride, and normally she is a barker, but in the airport and on the plane she never made one peep! I think your chi will be fine without anything. They may be nervous, but that's only natural.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree about the Benadryl. Give it a test run first, just to make sure she doesn't react the opposite way and start bouncing off the walls.

My feelings on sedation: unless it is absolutely necessary (emergency surgery, life threatening situation, etc.), you should not sedate. There is no need to risk what could potentially happen with sedation when a simple OTC solution will make her drowsy enough to stay calm through the flight.


----------

